# Xquartz quitte inopinément



## apoal (6 Novembre 2006)

bonjour,

je pense pas etre dans le bon forum mais c'est celui qui contient la grande majorité de topic contenant "xquartz", alors...

quand je veut lancer X11 (pour fontforge), le lancement s'arrete car xquartz quitte avec la fentre habituelle "voulez vous signaler à apple". d'ailleurs voici le début du rapport:

_Date/Time:      2006-11-06 21:51:52 +0100
OS Version:     10.3.9 (Build 7W98)
Report Version: 2

Command: Xquartz
Path:    /usr/X11R6/bin/Xquartz
Version: 1.0 (???)
PID:     491
Thread:  0

Exception:  EXC_BREAKPOINT (0x0006)
Code[0]:    0x00000001
Code[1]:    0x90a8d2c0_

j'ai réinstallé X11 mais rien n'y fait. pourriez vous m'éclairer?

merci d'avance


----------

